# BMW adds solar power to Spartanburg Factor's long list of green tech



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Mazeltov to BMW. Great example to commercial ventures all over the world.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

ProRail said:


> Mazeltov to BMW. Great example to commercial ventures all over the world.


I see that I'm the only one on this forum that feels this way. Too bad for the country and the planet. I won't be here that much longer, but I would hope that some of you younger folks would see the handwriting on the wall and smell the coffee..


----------



## bmguy62455 (Feb 15, 2012)

interesting stuff..


----------

